# Brinkman PitMaster Deluxe and a Pitmaster IQ 110 Suggestions...



## galenabob (May 28, 2012)

Has anyone else had problems getting the temperture up to 235 with their Pitmaster Deluxe for Baby Back Ribs?  Yesterday I used my charcoal starter and loaded the firebox with hot charcoal.  The temp got up to 235 and then I added a water pan (9x13) tin foil pan and three slabs of ribs.  The side air damper was open approximately 60-66% and the smoke stack was was approximately the same opening.  The heat wouldn't get over 150ish inside the smoker (tried for approximately 2.5 hours).

I have made the following modifications to my smoker:

Extended the Smoke Stack inside of the unit to touch the grate
Added a heat shield that extends approximately 1/2 way into the smoker
Added two additional thermometers to the smoker side at grate height
Added a charcoal basket so the coals can get plenty of air flow
Expandable metal grate inside the smoker
All three thermometers are within 8-10 degrees of each other when the smoker heats up...

I was thinking about installing a Pitmaster IQ 110 to get a more even air flow for temperture control.  Has anyone else done this with their Brinkman PitMaster Deluxe?  Any other suggestions?

Thank you in advance for any assistance you can forward me...


----------



## bama bbq (Jun 2, 2012)

Though I do not have a Pitmaster Deluxe, I do have a pitmaster iQ110 and I am not sure it's going to help.  I think you have to figure out why your temps aren't getting into the "zone".  Whenever I troubleshoot I think back to when what I am working on worked properly then determine what was done between then and now (when it's not working properly).  The problem will be in between those two points in time.  If you installed modifications I would question them.  Your diffuser, stack mod, grate mod, something is restricting air flow too much.


----------

